
What Helps New Ph.D.s Land Jobs in Academia? A Passport  - peter123
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124536653296629273.html
======
giardini
See "Career Guide for Engineers and Computer Scientists" by Philip Greenspun
at

<http://philip.greenspun.com/careers/>

Also read "Women in Science" by Philip Greenspun at

<http://philip.greenspun.com/careers/women-in-science>

The latter isn't limited to women's careers; in it Greenspun discusses working
in science with an advanced degree.

------
dinkumthinkum
There are a couple interesting things about this article but it is a bit too
short and doesn't say anything about the situation for PhDs in the science,
which is not as extreme.

~~~
menloparkbum
Isn't the situation actually worse for PhDs in science? I.e. not only can't
you get a job in the USA because of foreign competition, you can't get a job
overseas either (because the grad students can just go home)?

~~~
dinkumthinkum
Well, in Computer Science, I'm not seeing that at all really. I see graduate
students finishing their PhDs and getting good jobs and the departments I'm
familiar with have been hiring. Though, many universities are experiencing
financial difficulties, some even cutting class and really scrounging for
funds.

~~~
Locke1689
God I hope so. Although it'll be quite a few years before I finish/start my
doctorate.

~~~
dinkumthinkum
I think you'll be fine. The main thing is to choose your research area/field
carefully. If you choose one that is very crowded then you won't have as many
people banging down your down as if you were one of only a couple people in
the field (believe me, there are _many_ such problems).

